# probleme lecture video sur certains sites



## bigmeutz (20 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour je n'arrive pas a lires certaines vidéos sur les sites genre booska-p ou nrj 12 replay sa fonctionné avant mais depuis qu'il avait parlé d'une faille pour java qu'il fallait desactiver depuis je l'ais remis mais rien ni fait une idée svp??


----------



## edd72 (20 Janvier 2011)

Rien compris...


----------



## bigmeutz (20 Janvier 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Rien compris...



je n'arrive pas a lire certaines videos sur les sites internet


----------



## BS0D (21 Janvier 2011)

bigmeutz a dit:


> Bonjour je n'arrive pas a lires certaines vidéos sur les sites genre booska-p ou nrj 12 replay sa fonctionné avant mais depuis qu'il avait parlé d'une faille pour java qu'il fallait desactiver depuis je l'ais remis mais rien ni fait une idée svp??



salut l'ami, 

fais un effort pour nos yeux et commence par apprendre la ponctuation. 
ensuite, tu peux aussi expliquer plus en détail ton histoire de java, tu as fait quoi et pourquoi?

quel navigateur ? 

quel version d'OS?


----------



## ermocratz (5 Avril 2011)

j'ai également le même problème, je n'arrive pas à lire les vidéos sur nrj 12.
Je ne m'y connais pas trop en ordinateur mais j'ai l'avant dernier macbook pro et la dernière version de flash player ( version 10 ).
Que ce soit sur safari, chrome ou firefox les vidéos ne se lançent pas sur ce site...
Si quelqu'un aurait une solution ce serait vraiment sympa.


----------



## heymilee (7 Avril 2011)

bonsoir, de même pour moi mais sur pleins de sites comme france 3 replay et compagnie, je ne trouve pas de solution.


----------



## vins20100 (8 Avril 2011)

Vous utilisez quel navigateur, cela ne sert a rien de repondre "moi non plus" sans apporter de details....

Si votre navigateur est safari, il faut passer en 32 bits au lieu de 64, c'est une réponse que j'ai eu lors d'un post précédent....

Sinon passez sur mozilla....

Bref, tentez différents navigateurs avant d'exposer votre problème.


----------



## kenamon (8 Mai 2012)

Egalement pour moi, depuis peu j'ai le même problème. Sur les 3 navigateurs que j'utilise (Sarafi, Chrome et Firefox) les lectures ne marche pas. 

Example : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/partage_decran.html
Quand je clique sur la vidéo, le pop-up s'ouvre, j'ai le logo quick time mais rien ne se passe. 
Pareil pour cette vidéo d'NRJ12, il possible de les lire.

J'ai essayé avec plusieurs naviateur ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------




kenamon a dit:


> Egalement pour moi, depuis peu j'ai le même problème. Sur les 3 navigateurs que j'utilise (Sarafi, Chrome et Firefox) les lectures ne marche pas.
> 
> Example : http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/partage_decran.html
> Quand je clique sur la vidéo, le pop-up s'ouvre, j'ai le logo quick time mais rien ne se passe.
> ...



EDIT : Je viens de re-tester sur le site d'NRJ12 avec safari et ça marche ...


----------

